# How to make your thread look useful



## qqwref (Feb 6, 2011)

Can someone tell me?

No, I'm kidding, I already know. I just wish people would stop using thread titles that make their thread look like some kind of tutorial or explanation (unless it actually is). I often click through to see if I can learn anything, and it's annoying when I'm disappointed  Anyone else dislike this?


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 6, 2011)

I find this very funny.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 6, 2011)

<3 the irony.


----------



## ianography (Feb 6, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> <3 the irony.


 
You could say that again.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 6, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Can someone tell me?
> 
> No, I'm kidding, I already know. I just wish people would stop using thread titles that make their thread look like some kind of tutorial or explanation (unless it actually is). I often click through to see if I can learn anything, and it's annoying when I'm disappointed  Anyone else dislike this?


 
How many times can I agree with you? Over 9000? Still not enough.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 6, 2011)

Probably the single most annoying thing about this forum besides the same old generic threads is probably the lack of the OP to make the thread with a question mark when they are asking a question. It takes a fraction of a second to add and yet they don't do it.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 6, 2011)

I understand the point of this, I completely agree with you, but really did not expect you to be the one to do this.


----------



## y3k9 (Feb 6, 2011)

Agree Agree Agree. There should be special mods out there for noobs that do this.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 6, 2011)

All it takes is one question mark in the title. If there isn't one, the thread often looks like a tutorial.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 6, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> How many times can I agree with you? Over 9000? Still not enough.


>a googolplex is not enough
ok


----------



## aronpm (Feb 6, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> >a googolplex is not enough
> ok


Don't say that, one day ~Phoenix Death~ will reach a googolplex posts. ****.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 6, 2011)

Sigh. (Almost a year and a half ago.)

Note that the problem is even worse than it looks, because I fix such titles on a very regular.


----------



## Juju (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought of the perfect solution. If a Noob starts a new thread, their thread title will automatically have 3 or 4 question marks added to the end. As your post count gets higher, the number of question marks added to the end of your thread title decreases.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 6, 2011)

Juju said:


> I thought of the perfect solution. If a Noob starts a new thread, their thread title will automatically have 3 or 4 question marks added to the end. As your post count gets higher, the number of question marks added to the end of your thread title decreases.


 
What if you're not asking a question?????????????????


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 6, 2011)

I expected this thread to have a tutorial or something...
Next time please add a question mark to your thread title.

Someone should make a tutorial thread on this subject!


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 6, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> I expected this thread to have a tutorial or something...
> Next time please add a question mark to your thread title.


I'm pretty sure that qq did that on purpose.


----------



## Faz (Feb 6, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> I'm pretty sure that qq did that on purpose.


 
Kinda sure he might've been joking


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 6, 2011)

There is no irony here, qq's title IS the tutorial for how to make your thread look useful. The post portion is just extra.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 6, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> >a googolplex is not enough
> ok



Change your avatar.

Also, people need to lern2?.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 6, 2011)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu~


----------



## Edward (Feb 6, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Change your avatar.
> 
> Also, people need to lern2?.


 
His avatar is perfectly fine, there is no reason to change it.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 6, 2011)

Edward said:


> His avatar is perfectly fine, there is no reason to change it.


 
Nice call.

This is seriously the best thread of 2011. Our year has peaked. The subtle rant, the self-fulfilling tutorial, and the cheesy "just kidding" make it an instant epic win.

I also think it's just a bad idea in general to say "How to solve teh rubix cube?" for example, as saying "How to" in the first place is bad grammar and not a question. Just my two cents.


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 6, 2011)

i thought this thread was an instruction of "how to make your thread look useful" ...
punctuation should be added on every thread title imao.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 6, 2011)

onionhoney said:


> i thought this thread was an instruction of "how to make your thread look useful" ...
> punctuation should be added on every thread title imao.


 
Now THIS one I'm having trouble believing is a joke.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 6, 2011)

aronpm said:


> What if you're not asking a question?????????????????



True noobs will find a way to even phrase statements as questions, like _"Do you think the Dazzler and the Illusion are a waste of time?"_.


----------



## ianography (Feb 6, 2011)

How about we send a private message to every new member instructing them not to make fail threads? Also, we could possibly provide a link to a well-known fail thread so that they'll understand to ask a question on the One Answer Question Thread and to not make a brand new one.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 6, 2011)

ianography said:


> How about we send a private message to every new member instructing them not to make fail threads? Also, we could possibly provide a link to a well-known fail thread so that they'll understand to ask a question on the One Answer Question Thread and to not make a brand new one.


 
Here's a good one. Any other thread created by TheRubiksGod would fit perfectly too


----------



## ianography (Feb 6, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Here's a good one. Any other thread from TheRubiksGod would fit perfectly too


 
That is a good one... I didn't even understand what the heck he was talking about...


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 6, 2011)

ianography said:


> That is a good one... I didn't even understand what the heck he was talking about...


 
another one  ...should have used The "I quit/pause/return/change/etc" thread
and yet another one (the infamous arguement with Pochmann) ...should have used OAQT


----------



## izovire (Feb 6, 2011)

Pretty good thread, because it's needed.

When I see stupid useless threads I just ignore them and hopefully no one else posts on them so they can move off the list.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ben, he doesn't need to change his avatar. I don't see why you want people to change it recently.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 6, 2011)

-inbe4theguywhogotflamedforpostingthe"dontyouhatetomanyquestionmarks???????????????????"threadrages.-

-inbe4 the guy who got flamed for posting the "dont you hate to many question marks???????????????????" thread rages.-


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 6, 2011)

ianography said:


> You could say that again.


 
<3 the irony.



RyanReese09 said:


> Probably the single most annoying thing about this forum besides the same old generic threads is probably the lack of the OP to make the thread with a question mark when they are asking a question. It takes a fraction of a second to add and yet they don't do it.


 
The same goes for posts that asks questions. IT'S TERRIBLE. <--- lol. I don't even like not having question marks in IMs. It's a question, add one character at the end and it's good.



y3k9 said:


> Agree Agree Agree. There should be special mods out there for noobs that do this.


 
masteroftheWoner.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 6, 2011)

Juju said:


> I thought of the perfect solution. If a Noob starts a new thread, their thread title will automatically have 3 or 4 question marks added to the end. As your post count gets higher, the number of question marks added to the end of your thread title decreases.


This would be pretty funny. (And it would solve the problem, right?) +1 support!


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 6, 2011)

qqwref said:


> This would be pretty funny. (And it would solve the problem, right?) +1 support!


 
All of the posts could be just a :fp, I don't see how that would help.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 6, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Ben, he doesn't need to change his avatar. I don't see why you want people to change it recently.



IDC.

But I copyrighted that avatar.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 6, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limita...ing_Technology_and_Limitations_and_Exceptions


----------



## Edward (Feb 7, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> IDC.
> 
> But I copyrighted that avatar.


 
Then take me to jail


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

Edward said:


> Then take me to jail


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_dealing
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use

Can't wait till everyone has that avatar :tu:tu:tu


----------



## Edward (Feb 7, 2011)

But I'm selling this pic to other forum users. Take me!


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

Edward said:


> But I'm selling this pic to other forum users. Take me!


 
For how much? I'll buy it. We'll go to jail together.


----------



## y3k9 (Feb 7, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> IDC.
> 
> But I copyrighted that avatar.


Oh hi. How's it going?


----------



## Edward (Feb 7, 2011)

You can't have it.


----------



## Julian (Feb 7, 2011)

New avatar takeover?


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

Edward said:


> You can't have it.


 
Ok, thanks.


Julian said:


> New avatar takeover?



Goodbye, alot.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 7, 2011)

You're not exactly helping.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

Innocence said:


> You're not exactly helping.


 
Back atcha :fp


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 7, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Goodbye, alot.


 
Hello, Hello
I don't know why you say goodbye, I say hello


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Hello, Hello
> I don't know why you say goodbye, I say hello


----------



## Innocence (Feb 7, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Back atcha :fp


 
...No, because you see, I have it set at my avatar, and he doesn't? I don't quite see how I'M not helping.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

Innocence said:


> ...No, because you see, I have it set at my avatar, and he doesn't? I don't quite see how I'M not helping.


 
I don't see how I'm not helping.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 7, 2011)

+1 to the OP,

and a bit off topic, I'm tired of seeing bunch of threads using the title "The blablabla Threas" or "Clarification on etcetcetc".

I used to use these kind of titles, when not much people are making these type of posts. Then I realized that many newcomers are starting to make similar threads, probable because the newcomers thought that this is a "typical cool thread title" :fp

When I said that "lol I see now everyone is copying me now", making fun of myself used to use these dreaded titles, some thought that I am claiming the copyright of the thread title formats :fp


Why does newbs like to imitate silly things?


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 7, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Why does newbs like to imitate silly things?


 
here's the answer:



TheRubiksGod said:


> was trying to fit in


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> here's the answer:


 
please don't remind me


----------



## Edward (Feb 7, 2011)

Dan, you might want to chill out.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

Edward said:


> Dan, you might want to chill out.


 gotcha


----------

